

ENEE159b: Start-Up 101 (Required text: Hackers & Painters) - jaydub
http://www.ece.umd.edu/courses/enee159b.S2009/

======
rivo
I sent some of pg's essays to other musicians. Replace startup with band,
website with music, VC with major label, $ million with $ thousand, and you
get a surprisingly accurate description of the music business, its people, and
the hype.

